# Jervis Bay (Booderee NP)



## moloch05 (Mar 14, 2009)

Last week, I spent a few hours at the beautiful Jervis Bay. I only found a few common lizards but it was an enjoyable day. I think that Jervis Bay is one of the most stunning national parks in NSW and it is only a drive of about an hour and half from Wollongong. When my kids were young, we used to camp at Green Patch several times each summer.

Here are a few photos of the park and the lizards that I encountered.

Green Patch area:












It is a little sad but feeding of the parrots is no longer permited. There used to be masses of Rainbow Lorikeets, King Parrots and Crimson Rosellas around the campground and picnic area, but on this trip I only saw Rainbow Lorikeets. I think that they were only there due to the flowering gums.






Telegraph Creek area just inland from Green Patch. I have seen Red-bellied Blacksnakes along the creek before but none on this visit. Apparently, the heath here is good for Ground Parrots. I heard a few of the endangered Eastern Bristlebirds along the nature trail but had no luck with the parrots.






Some of the Aussie Navy was here preparing for the "parade" into Sydney Harbour this weekend:

















Wreck Bay area:











The habitat near the lighthouse burned a few years ago and now was crawling with Jacky Lizards (_Amphibolurus muricatus_). Young of the year were everywhere. I also saw an interesting encounter between two males but unfortunately was not quick enough for a photo. I saw a male that was standing on rigid legs with its back arched. The dragon was flushed black. Another male approached and the two circled each other briefly before attacking and biting. They rolled around like this for a second or two then both raced into cover. 

... tame adults:





















... and a couple of young of the year:











Grass Skinks (_Lampropholis delicata_) were also common in the shady areas along the trails:












I always try and visit Summercloud Bay, an especially nice location with views of the distant Budawang Mountains.











Sea squirts (Ascidians) were visible on the rocks at low tide. The water here was crystal clear and perfect for a snorkel.





















Sooty Oystercatchers and a Little Pied Cormorant on the rocks.






Jervis Bay is well worth a visit for the scenery if nothing else.


Regards,
David


----------



## licky (Mar 14, 2009)

sheesh nice pics.
may i ask what camera u use?


----------



## borntobnude (Mar 14, 2009)

hi david , not so snakey but you do put a good thread together
cheers rodney8)


----------



## bump73 (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice pics

I've spent quite a bit of time down at Green Patch and especially at Summercloud Bay, best reef break i've ever surfed each wave is identical, though it doesn't seem like there was much action down there when the pics where taken:lol:..I really have to get back down there again at some stage...

Ben


----------



## amazonian (Mar 14, 2009)

Could be big troubles for you taking pics of Defence force equipment.


----------



## serpenttongue (Mar 14, 2009)

No Lacies about the place, moloch?


----------



## moloch05 (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks for the comments.

licky,
I use a Canon 40D


Rodney,
I rarely have seen snakes at Jervis Bay. Seems a little surprising since the habitat is good.


bump73,
There were small tubes at Summercloud and quite a number of kids riding these on their boards.


amazonian,


> Could be big troubles for you taking pics of Defence force equipment



I had a good laugh when I read that. I am afraid that the evening news and the newspapers beat me to it. 


serpenttongue,
No Lace Monitors on this visit. Have you seen them there before?


Regards,
David


----------



## Aslan (Mar 15, 2009)

*Moloch* - I spend quite a bit of time down in the National Park there and have to agree that it is stunning, a beautiful place...

As for the birds at Green Patch, did you stop and have a picnic there? Whilst it is no longer permitted to feed the birds it still happens regularly and if you setup a lunch on the table you will still have Crimson Rosellas, Lorikeets and King Parrots coming right up to your plate...

I have not managed to see any Red Bellies out there yet, however, the National Park down there is where I saw my first (and only) wild Diamond to date. He was curled up in a small patch of sunlight about 3ft from a trail! 

As always, amazing pictures...


----------



## LullabyLizard (Mar 15, 2009)

Its so gorgeous there!


----------



## R3PT1LE (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice pics, lovely part of the world. A few years ago i was going fishing near point perpandicular & spotted a small brown snake coiled up in the middle of the walking track! Also used to see heaps of bandicoots


----------



## serpenttongue (Mar 15, 2009)

moloch05 said:


> serpenttongue,
> No Lace Monitors on this visit. Have you seen them there before?


 
No, but i have always thought it an ideal place for them.


----------



## jordo (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice pics, makes me want to go swimming!
The Jacky dragons are doing well this year, even down here.


----------



## jase75 (Mar 15, 2009)

Awesome Pics, I love jervis bay, been there 20 or 30 times. The only snakes iv seen there are Red bellies and 1 Small eyed Snake, but iv heard there are diamonds if u know where to look and also adders.


----------



## moloch05 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks, again, for the comments.

Simon,
I did not have a picnic so perhaps if I did, I would have seen more parrots. They are always good company!


lullaby,
It is a spectacular place.


reptile,
I have seen Brown Snakes there but only twice. They were along the road near the Jervis Bay Village.


serpenttongue,
The habitat looks good for Lace Monitors but I have never seen one there. I think the Nowra area is as close as I have seen them to Jervis.


Jordan,
The water is beautiful ... but cold. A wet suit is essential if you want to look around for awhile. My kids and I have found the incredible Weedy Sea Dragons in kelp before.


Jase,
I would love to find adders there ... maybe someday I will be lucky and spot one.


Regards,
David


----------



## Perko (Mar 16, 2009)

Great pics.

My mate has a house on the Beach at Callala, travelling back to Nowra we found a dead striped Diamond, took pics on my mobile & sent them to Boa, then deleted them, only to find out he didnt recieve them... Bumma.

Its a great spot.


----------



## froggyboy86 (Mar 16, 2009)

Great photos as always David Jervis Bay is a beautiful place - I don't head down there as often as I should! I haven't personally seen Lace Monitors in Booderee but I have seen them in the botanic gardens nearby. 

Aaron


----------

